# Good Ceramic Heater?



## casey15 (Jul 2, 2012)

Whats a good ceramic heater I can use for night, what wattage/brand keeps desired temperature?


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2012)

Where are you located and what is the average temp in your house at night?


----------



## casey15 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in Illinois, the average temp at night is 72 in our house


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about night heat at all.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 2, 2012)

casey15 said:


> I'm in Illinois, the average temp at night is 72 in our house



A drop in temperature to that degree (at night) is natural and should pose no harm.


----------



## casey15 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thelegendofcharlie said:


> casey15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Illinois, the average temp at night is 72 in our house
> ...



ok thanks, also it's summer now and gets in the 90s during the daytime. So at night I can just turn of UV/basking light, and hell be fine?


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes just turn it off. They typically go down into a burrow at night anyway. Temps underground can easily get down to the low 70's.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 3, 2012)

So I have a question about my heating too, right now my room is about low 80's and gets to be in the high 70's at night. So I can just run my uvb and heating bulb for about 12 hours a day? Like 12pm to 12am?


----------



## james.w (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes 12 hours is fine. I ran my lights from 7a-7p.


----------

